# Esso Norway



## Ian.stewart28 (Dec 30, 2012)

Does anyone remember the explosion aboard Esso Norway off the coast of Muscat in August 1964? My father, Donald Stewart was Chief Engineer at the time. There were three fatalities I believe and although my father was not one of them, within three months, he was dead from a perforated ulcer. I do have a fair bit of information about the event but would be interested to hear more. 

Ian


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

(Thumb)Try this
http://www.aukevisser.nl/inter/id624.htm


----------



## Keithpedlar (Jan 29, 2013)

I was Third Mate on the Esso Norway on that voyage. Very sorry to here about your fathers death. It's a long time ago now but will never forget that explosion. Every time I here thunder it takes me back. What information would you like?
Keith Pedlar


----------



## Ian.stewart28 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Sorry I did not respond at the time. Having just rediscovered this site I also realised I seem to have started two threads with the same subject.

Between the two threads, it was nice to hear from a number of people who sailed with my father. 

Thanks once again

Ian


----------



## paulleeorg56 (7 mo ago)

My cousin Arthur Lee, was the Junior Engineer who was I believe was buried at sea.


----------

